
Apple tracks when you are close to an Apple Store - iamspoilt
https://www.linkedin.com/feed/update/urn:li:activity:6437512679371481088/
======
samcat116
Apps are allowed to track your location in the background. If you go into the
Location Privacy settings in Settings, you should see that "Apple Store" is
set to always.

Additionally, I bet they're using some iBeacons to track when you enter the
store. These work over Bluetooth LE and the phone can do different things when
it hits a nearby beacon.

